# What do people like to use for LED's and bezels?



## ryugu (Nov 10, 2022)

This is last piece of the puzzle for me, and hopefully some of my last noobish questions:

Do people always use 3mm? 
Are the prewired ones with a resistor worth using? 
What bezels work best with the precut 125b boxes from Tayda?

Thank you.


----------



## Coda (Nov 10, 2022)

I like the pedal to tell me what size LED to use. BMP? Probably a 5mm, cause I build them in large enclosures. Fuzz Face? 3mm. I do the same thing with LED colors. I have used quite a few pre-wired rigs…mainly because someone sent me a ton of them. They are convenient, but require some modification to the bezel system. I use whatever bezel I feel looks good. All the pre-drill enclosures I have gotten have had generic holes for the LED. I drill them out as needed (see above)…


----------



## matt3310 (Nov 10, 2022)

Im a big fan of these!


----------



## ryugu (Nov 10, 2022)

What bezels will work with the predrilled Tayda enclosures? That's probably where I'll start.


----------



## ryugu (Nov 10, 2022)

matt3310 said:


> Im a big fan of these!



Does it require a larger hole? Where can I find those?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 10, 2022)

I never use predrilled or pre-wired leds. I've only recently embraced the metal bezels and have really enjoyed the "mario warp pipe" style they sell at love my switches which are 5mm. Also every pedelpcb project I can think of has the clr on the main board so it's never necessary to have the resistor prewired.


----------



## swyse (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't use ones with their own resistor ever so I can't really speak to that. As far as tayda pre drills, you have the pedalpcb ones and the generic ones. For pedalpcb you have 2 options. 
https://www.taydaelectronics.com/3mm-led-lampshade-protector-clear.html 
This plus whatever 3mm LED you want or








						LED 5mm Red Super Bright
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



This exact red LED is tapered and will fit in the hole about halfway up securely, which I do on my builds.


As for the generic predrills 1590bs, 








						5mm Bezel LED Holder Chrome Metal
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						5mm Bezel LED Panel Mounting Clip
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



these two have fit for me, with 5mm LED of your choice.


----------



## peccary (Nov 10, 2022)

I really like 3mm LEDs with either those small plastic black ones or the clear plastic ones with the flat fresnel lens for 125B enclosures.


----------



## Nic (Nov 11, 2022)

swyse said:


> I don't use ones with their own resistor ever so I can't really speak to that. As far as tayda pre drills, you have the pedalpcb ones and the generic ones. For pedalpcb you have 2 options.
> https://www.taydaelectronics.com/3mm-led-lampshade-protector-clear.html
> This plus whatever 3mm LED you want or
> 
> ...


I sometime use those too depending on the design, but the insert provided with them is not snug enough so the led tends to drop in.








						5mm LED Holder Metal Chrome
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## matt3310 (Nov 11, 2022)

ryugu said:


> Does it require a larger hole? Where can I find those?


I get them from Tayda.








						12mm Indicator Lamp Red Color 5-12V
					

Daier - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




You have to drill a small hole above the footswitch hole to run the wires through.


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm fond of 3mm, no bezel, my favorite being flat-top water clear


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2022)

ryugu said:


> What bezels will work with the predrilled Tayda enclosures? That's probably where I'll start.


If you are using the Tayda drill template, you'd want to set the diameter of the LED hole to whatever is required by the bezel you choose.


----------



## andare (Nov 12, 2022)

I like the Fresnel lens too. I like big LEDs so usually stick to 5mm.
Sometimes I enjoy the purity of an LED nipple with no bezel, sometimes I like the metal bezels.
I have some 8mm LEDs ready for some custom builds in larger enclosures. Those probably requires larger CLRs.
Hate the black plastic bezels with a passion.


----------



## ryugu (Nov 17, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> I'm fond of 3mm, no bezel, my favorite being flat-top water clear



I really like those. Where can I find them and how do you attach them on the inside?


----------



## ryugu (Nov 17, 2022)

fig said:


> If you are using the Tayda drill template, you'd want to set the diameter of the LED hole to whatever is required by the bezel you choose.



Thanks. I did not use the drill template for my first order, but I definitely try it next time.


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 17, 2022)

ryugu said:


> I really like those. Where can I find them and how do you attach them on the inside?


I use these 

As for attaching, usually just use the friction of the hole to hold them in place. If there's too much wiggle, I'll slap a piece of electrical tape on the backside of the LED


----------



## szukalski (Nov 17, 2022)

No bezel when I can, with a countersunk hole so the nib of the LED "just" pokes out. Like a cheeky little rodent.


----------



## Passinwind (Nov 17, 2022)

ryugu said:


> I really like those. Where can I find them and how do you attach them on the inside?


These guys have lots of nice ones in various sizes: https://lighthouseleds.com/led-component-lighting/diffused-leds.html

I linked to the diffused ones I prefer but they do have water clear as well.


----------



## Fingolfen (Nov 17, 2022)

I almost always use 5mm LEDs. I tend to use clear LEDs in a variety of colors to match the overall theme of the enclosure... A lot of my LEDs are Chanzon from Amazon, but I've used a little of everything including Soviet made LEDs for a specific build.

I tend to get bezels from Love My Switches: https://lovemyswitches.com/leds/


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 17, 2022)

I mostly use the Chanzon leds. bezels range from LMS and Tayda, to weird obscure NOS finds and a bunch of old radioshack ones I got when they were going under.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 17, 2022)

swyse said:


> I don't use ones with their own resistor ever so I can't really speak to that. As far as tayda pre drills, you have the pedalpcb ones and the generic ones. For pedalpcb you have 2 options.
> https://www.taydaelectronics.com/3mm-led-lampshade-protector-clear.html


I'm finishing 2 pedals this week, both using PPCB pre-drilled enclosure and those 3mm lampshade from Tayda, and unfortunately, both are just a tad loose in the holes and I had to hot glue the lens. Weird, as habitually, they fit and are solid, and not a big thing to fix.
Apart from that, I prefer this style of bevel/lens, usually in 5mm, but with the pre-drilled it's an easy fit for the 3mm.
But on the odd build, something different is nice (colored lens; raised lens _à la_ old machinery; chrome conical bezel, etc.).


----------



## andare (Nov 17, 2022)

Those clear lens are imperial sized. I bought a 1/4" drill bit for the 5mm bezels. Pretty tight fit but 7mm holes are too loose.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 17, 2022)

andare said:


> Those clear lens are imperial sized. I bought a 1/4" drill bit for the 5mm bezels. Pretty tight fit but 7mm holes are too loose.


I'll usually drill a 6mm and then file it to get a good snug fit.


----------



## andare (Nov 17, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I'll usually drill a 6mm and then file it to get a good snug fit.


Yes but why do that when you can waste money on a dedicated and otherwise useless drill bit?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 17, 2022)

andare said:


> Yes but why do that when you can waste money on a dedicated and otherwise useless drill bit?


Made me think of this one (because it’s so true)


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 17, 2022)

Sorry if I missed this, what size y'all drill for the 5mm lampshade lenses from tayda? I'd rather use the 3mm one but I'm partial to the pink LEDs and tayda only has those in 5mm


----------



## andare (Nov 17, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Sorry if I missed this, what size y'all drill for the 5mm lampshade lenses from tayda? I'd rather use the 3mm one but I'm partial to the pink LEDs and tayda only has those in 5mm


it's supposed to be 1/4" or 6.3mm. 6mm is tight so use a round metal file to enlarge the hole, my 1/4" is still a bit tight but close, 7mm is loose but it'll work.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 17, 2022)

andare said:


> it's supposed to be 1/4" or 6.3mm. 6mm is tight so use a round metal file to enlarge the hole, my 1/4" is still a bit tight but close, 7mm is loose but it'll work.


Thanks @andare


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 17, 2022)

Sometimes a 10mm LED is called for.


----------



## andare (Nov 18, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sometimes a 10mm LED is called for.
> 
> View attachment 36298


1M CLR?


----------



## cdwillis (Nov 18, 2022)

These are my favorite:









						5mm LED Lampshade Protector Clear Plastic Clip
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Drill a 1/4" hole (I think, I always have to double check) and press it in. The LED pops in and stays in place. It diffuses the ultra bright LEDs a tad also. I don't have a pic of any of my pedals with them right at the moment.


----------



## Brett (Nov 18, 2022)

szukalski said:


> No bezel when I can, with a countersunk hole so the nib of the LED "just" pokes out. Like a cheeky little rodent.


I believe the term for that is “prairie dogging”


----------



## readingaregood (Nov 18, 2022)

I like finding odd ones at the surplus/salvage. I tend not to do LED choice or placement until I decide on the art--it always depends on the art.


----------



## dawson (Nov 18, 2022)

5mm LED's always looked to small to me, so I use 8mm's on all of my builds.
There's always room for them and I think they make for a more balanced look.  Also, with the help of my 3d-printed brackets, I'm able to mount different colors of smaller LED's underneath the 8mm's for some fun effects.  This is old news to a lot of you guys, but hey.. LED thread!

I wired this one with a momentary switch that swaps the red POT' value with the green POT' when the switch is activated- the switch also toggles between the 8mm red LED and the 2 5mm green LED's underneath it:






Here's one of those brackets I'm so proud of:





Sometimes I go against my better judgement and install THREE different colors in there.. Here's what I did for my PedalPCB Irrlicht (EQD White Light.)  R.G.B. = White light..get it?





Anyhow, that's what I think about LED's.
@Chuck D. Bones I tried one of those 10mm monsters on a build but I just can't hang- they're TOO big for me, but it's great to see them put to good use!
Here's the difference between 8mm - 10mm:





*If anybody needs 10mm white LED's.. let me know.  I've got a bag of about 98 of em'.


----------



## readingaregood (Nov 18, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> These are my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those, too.


----------



## Bio77 (Nov 18, 2022)

I like 3 mm mostly but 10 mm for special occasions.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 18, 2022)

Brett said:


> I believe the term for that is “prairie dogging”


That deserves a Yahoo!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 18, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> I like 3 mm mostly but 10 mm for special occasions.
> 
> View attachment 36325


That is possibly the best graphic I've ever seen


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2022)

My god. I could have said “that’s what she said” so many times in this thread.


I also countersink 3mm LEDs btw.


----------



## paniagua (Nov 19, 2022)

Fresnel for 5mm LEDs. Comes in clear and several colors. 3/16" drill bit is tight and perfect tolerance. Make sure to order the retaining ring that is separate. LED clicks into place and very secure without glue or anything else. 



			https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/visual-communications-company-vcc/CLB-300-CTP/4515432
		




			https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/visual-communications-company-vcc/SPC-125/4515629


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 19, 2022)

Looks nice, but kinda pricey for what it is.
It continues to amaze me how an LED costs a few pennies while an LED mount costs 2x to 25x.

According to the dwg, that lens mounts in a 0.250" hole.


----------

